# lian_qiu's Stash Pics



## lian_qiu (Dec 27, 2007)

Staples:






Brushes and perfume currently in rotation:









All of my lip products and only eyeliner, and blushes which are currently in rotation:





Eyeshadows currently rotation:





Blushes and Perfumes currently in storage:









Eyeshadows and brushes currently in storage:













MAC Pigments:





Bourjois Pigments


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice collection!!  I really love your lipstick/lipgloss holder!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 27, 2007)

lovely collection! x


----------



## Weasel (Dec 27, 2007)

LOVE your msf's!!


----------



## frocher (Dec 27, 2007)

Great collection, so well organized.


----------



## nunu (Dec 27, 2007)

great collection! i love your lipstick holder!


----------



## Babylard (Dec 28, 2007)

i love the lipstick holder too!
The photo of your msfs are gonna give me a nosebleed...


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 28, 2007)

I love your collection!!  That is so creative with the palettes!  I am impressed that you can make it so neat!


----------



## fingie (Dec 28, 2007)

I love all of those MSFs!


----------



## LuxeKitten (Jan 28, 2008)

Lovely!


----------



## beauty_marked (Jan 31, 2008)

nice collection!!!

how do you like the bourjois blushes??


----------

